# Immigrant Card Renewal 13a



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thought that I would share some short cuts and information on renewing a 13a Non-quota Visa through Marriage, I'm in the process of getting this done real soon:

Submit in a folder size 8.5 x 14 folder with two hole punch and fastener plus its two pages is 8.5 x 13 paper with accompany documents, also whats not really listed is you will need a front and back copy of your old I-Card. Application form Checklist Adobe format below for download the PBI website doesn't seem to work for this document.

ACR card renwal
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/Checklist/4AlienRegistration/Renewal.pdf

Checklist below attached for some reason the PBI website link isn't working but I had a downloaded copy and it's below.

Fee currently is $50, I wonder if they require dollars or pesos? :confused2: it just says $50 and the express fee is 500 pesos. (thought I had this all worked out, might need to make a call or get dollars).

Manila is my only option but for those that live on other islands some won't need to travel all the way to Manila to renew their card, here's a link of the Satellite Offices and transactions they can provide.
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/DOF_2016Jan14.pdf

Another quick find link of the many Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices, not all are full service but show the various locations on a map.
Directory of Transactions


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Thought that I would share some short cuts and information on renewing a 13a Non-quota Visa through Marriage, I'm in the process of getting this done real soon:
> 
> 1st short cut is the PBI I-Card renewal page, second shortcut is the renewal form, has to be printed on legal paper so (8.5 x 14) and 3rd shortcut is a checklist (best to read this checklist).
> 
> ...


They will convert the $50 to that days rate for Pesos. No need for dollars.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I'm starting to give this (13A) a bit of thought vs the BB method I now use because of all the hassles and expenses of going out of Country and coming back in each year.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> I'm starting to give this (13A) a bit of thought vs the BB method I now use because of all the hassles and expenses of going out of Country and coming back in each year.
> 
> Fred


Fred I am considering the same thing, my BB will expire in Sept. Not sure but think we have to get 9a Visa 1st then apply for 13a. Anybody have the answer?

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Fred I am considering the same thing, my BB will expire in Sept. Not sure but think we have to get 9a Visa 1st then apply for 13a. Anybody have the answer?
> 
> Chuck


Once your BB expires you will need to go to a 9a visit visa anyway. I don't think you need to downgrade before you apply for a 13a, just as long as you have enough time left on you BB to process it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I've already scheduled a out/in run to Singapore in the early part of August so at that point I'll get serious about the 13A. Meanwhile I'm gathering info about it and trying to understand all the ins & outs.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Little update on my 13a Visa Renewal:

One street entrance into the PBI is closed off but there's another entrance, parking seems to be limited now and difficult. Another issue my wife wore shorts.... oh boy, shorts not allowed on women, all women must wear long dress or long pants, most of the women if not nearly all were wearing long pants, wife had to rent out a large scarf for 100 pesos, it's a business people are waiting.

My impression this time around was that the people that work there are over tasked and I have no idea how they handle the daily grind it's a real grind and nightmare and it all could be avoided if they'd just computerize, there really shouldn't be any reason to fill out paperwork if you've already done this and have been approved.... but it ends up becoming a redundancy, so for the renewal you'll have to get something from the 3rd floor and then for some odd reason they didn't have a record of me or couldn't find something? I have no clue and so the records department I think on the second floor printed out some information on me and it had my photo, took that back down stairs after waiting one hour and then got stuck in quagmire of other expats and their kids, I kept my kids and family with the van or at the coffee house across the street but apparently nobody else does this so it's so dang loud you can't understand or hear the Immigration reps talk and you always end up talking through a small window opening, it's difficult to hear and then add a hearing problem and it's really tough.

Couldn't help watch a few expats that were in near melt down, they are given very few words and it's hard to hear the sound level in there is off the charts and it's mainly Asian people, Koreans, and other Asians and I'm unsure of what country but they are very noisy, also the building is wall to wall glass and tile, horrible set up for noise absorption all it does is echo. 

Example of an expat that was shaking ...he showed up to the window and brought his paperwork and then the person asked them what did he need? and he said he was told to go to this window and he has no idea what he's supposed to ask, most of these guys are over stayers or for whatever reason redoing their Immigrants paperwork and I witnessed one after the other (over stay) getting told that they need register online first and then they can go further, it didn't seem to take long though once he registered online and he was on his way.

The cost wasn't $50 as advertised online for a renewal but ended up coming up to $93 or 4300 pesos, so that was a whammy I wasn't expecting, I guess I need to review my receipts (4) and if I'm not mistaken I paid this last time I renewed but at the time I had no idea it was a renewal.

While waiting I talked with two expats and one of them had submitted his second and final 13a package one year after his probationary so he was now applying as an Immigrant this year (probationary period over) and he kept calling to see if it was done yet but they said that they couldn't find his paperwork so he had to travel from the Batangas region ...Ooff anyway he traveled to the PBI Manila and noticed his paperwork was on the desk and he pointed it out and then they told him to keep track of the online postings of approved Visa's and he did, but nothing ever came out and he called several times (his words) but they couldn't find his paperwork, anyway it did get approved but he didn't show up to pick it up so it was cancelled, he had start all over again, that's what he was doing there, he mentioned to me that they don't update their approved Visa's very well online, even though he stated his case .... well... and claims he called several times so he had to do it all over. This same expat is from Chicago and he thought that it would be easier to get this accomplished here because he had a slight hard time in Chicago...Lol and you know I had some issues also with Chicago also but I shook my head and told him that Chicago would have been the spot to get this all done, he now agree's.

Another thing that came up with the Chicago expat was that since he submitted his probationary last year and waiting for it to get approved he was told by a worker the wife took down the name, that he didn't' need to worry about keeping up his tourist Visa, but it turns out he does need to keep that current until the probationary is approved and so he was fined even though he was asked who told you that? and he had a name but it didn't seem to change things.

All in all it was a real stressful day I did get my package submitted and now have to call and see when my I-card is ready for pick up. I could see that the Immigration workers were also pushed non stop with one case after another, one Immigration gentlemen was trying to break the ice and make it funny and it seemed to work actually and it did break the tension in the air, It's too bad that they can't streamline many things but we are reduced to a paperwork drill and then a clerical nightmare for the Immigration Officers, stacks upon stacks of papers, all this could be fixed with a simple tool called a computerized institution and linked.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Little update on my 13a Visa Renewal:
> 
> One street entrance into the PBI is closed off but there's another entrance, parking seems to be limited now and difficult. Another issue my wife wore shorts.... oh boy, shorts not allowed on women, all women must wear long dress or long pants, most of the women if not nearly all were wearing long pants, wife had to rent out a large scarf for 100 pesos, it's a business people are waiting.
> 
> ...


Guessing this is why you recommend to me to do my 13a visa here in Chicago before we make the move. 
I'm presently working on it filled out form for police clearance, scheduled for medical appt. tomorrow. Once I complete that I will fill out all the forms and take them to Chicago philipine consulate.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota Visa*



Rogdas said:


> Guessing this is why you recommend to me to do my 13a visa here in Chicago before we make the move.
> I'm presently working on it filled out form for police clearance, scheduled for medical appt. tomorrow. Once I complete that I will fill out all the forms and take them to Chicago philipine consulate.


For sure whatever hardships or possible pitfalls we could encounter stateside are nothing compared to dealing with the many issues we would have to go through here, the main agony is traveling to Manila it's very costly and crowded.

On our way back from Manila we encountered a very huge obstruction on the highway SLEX and it backed up traffic for nearly 10 miles and my driver said OMG or it sounded like OMG but what he really was OOoh My Gas, so when we finally arrived at the main obstruction blocking traffic, it's called the Toll way, can you believe that? It took us 45 minutes to get past that obstruction.

Wife finally is relenting to using the bus system, Ooff ... I've been telling her we need to use it but she kept on badgering me about all the dangers and having to rent out a Van for the day and dragging people with us another costly expense, I just might travel to Manila on my own to pick up the Immigrant card when it's ready, I've about had enough of wasting money.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When & if I do decide to go the 13a route, I am hoping I can accomplish it without having to go to Manila. Getting around there is not the easiest and along with what you describe would make it almost unbearable and certainly very frustrating. 

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I will use the Batangas office for both the probationary and permanent application, just to avoid Manila. Below is the list of offices and what transactions they can accomplish.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/DOF_2016Jan14.pdf

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota (though marriage) visa*



fmartin_gila said:


> When & if I do decide to go the 13a route, I am hoping I can accomplish it without having to go to Manila. Getting around there is not the easiest and along with what you describe would make it almost unbearable and certainly very frustrating.
> 
> Fred


I don't think you'll need to show up in Manila they have several PBI Satellite Offices and they are classed as A, B and C here's that short cut and locations.
Annual Report

The huge benefit for someone who has made this their home would be only having to check in yearly at a Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite office for 4 years and then having to renew every 5 years.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices.*



bidrod said:


> I think I will use the Batangas office for both the probationary and permanent application, just to avoid Manila. Below is the list of offices and what transactions they can accomplish.
> 
> http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/DOF_2016Jan14.pdf
> 
> Chuck


Good idea, I've dealt the Satellite Offices and they seem less crowded and more quiet and I feel most expats are unaware of their locations also, so probably the main reason why many flock to Manila. On several of my past visits I noticed that many of the expats weren't from Luzon and could have done all their paperwork possibly on the island they live on, and now they'll need to return for their card, some unhappy faces.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> For sure whatever hardships or possible pitfalls we could encounter stateside are nothing compared to dealing with the many issues we would have to go through here, the main agony is traveling to Manila it's very costly and crowded.
> 
> On our way back from Manila we encountered a very huge obstruction on the highway SLEX and it backed up traffic for nearly 10 miles and my driver said OMG or it sounded like OMG but what he really was OOoh My Gas, so when we finally arrived at the main obstruction blocking traffic, it's called the Toll way, can you believe that? It took us 45 minutes to get past that obstruction.
> 
> Wife finally is relenting to using the bus system, Ooff ... I've been telling her we need to use it but she kept on badgering me about all the dangers and having to rent out a Van for the day and dragging people with us another costly expense, I just might travel to Manila on my own to pick up the Immigrant card when it's ready, I've about had enough of wasting money.


 Thankfully I will be taking care of my paperwork in legazpi. I hate dealing with Manila crowded offices and the traffic in Manila. On that note when I need to go to Manila it will be using the bus or taking a flight.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Class "A" PBI Satellite Office in Legazpi*



Rogdas said:


> Thankfully I will be taking care of my paperwork in legazpi. I hate dealing with Manila crowded offices and the traffic in Manila. On that note when I need to go to Manila it will be using the bus or taking a flight.


But I see your location is Illinois, that's where I had mine completed stateside but I had to do it by mail, I don't live in Chicago, you could probably knock out your 13a in a day, download all the forms and get all the requirements, here's a link to Chicago and the forms.

Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago

Here's all the forms you'll need, it's complete with checklist.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf 

If you do this stateside you won't deal with that Probationary form.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Iloilo PBI Satellite Office "A" Class*



fmartin_gila said:


> When & if I do decide to go the 13a route, I am hoping I can accomplish it without having to go to Manila. Getting around there is not the easiest and along with what you describe would make it almost unbearable and certainly very frustrating.
> 
> Fred


Fred it looks like you are blessed there is a Class "A" Philippine Bureau of Immigration office in Iloilo, you probably already have this information but here's the location and phone numbers. 

ILOILO IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE
Direct Line(s) (033) 336-9603
Facsimile Numbers(s) (033) 336-9603
E-mail Addresses: [email protected], [email protected]
Office Address Customs House Building, 2nd Floor
Aduana Street, 5000 Iloilo City

List below has PBI Satellite Offices listed as Class A, B or C.
Annual Report


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Fred it looks like you are blessed there is a Class "A" Philippine Bureau of Immigration office in Iloilo, you probably already have this information but here's the location and phone numbers.
> 
> ILOILO IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE
> Direct Line(s) (033) 336-9603
> ...


 These are the transactions you can accomplish at the Iloilo Office per the BI website:

Iloilo Immigration District Office
 ACR I-Card Issuance, Reissuance and Renewal
 Annual Report
 Extension of Authorized Stay of Temporary Visitors
 Special Study Permit (SSP)
 Special Work Permit (SWP)

List of all offices and transactions:


http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/DOF_2016Jan14.pd

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Thanks to both for the info. I have already been to the location as the Post Office is directly across the street from there. What I didn't know was what I could accomplish there. I looked at the checklist and application and as soon as I return from my already scheduled Visa run in August, I will proceed. Now knowing the requirements, I can get a leg up on it ahead of time. The one thing I am not sure of now is where & how to obtain the NBI Clearance.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NBI Iloilo*



fmartin_gila said:


> Thanks to both for the info. I have already been to the location as the Post Office is directly across the street from there. What I didn't know was what I could accomplish there. I looked at the checklist and application and as soon as I return from my already scheduled Visa run in August, I will proceed. Now knowing the requirements, I can get a leg up on it ahead of time. The one thing I am not sure of now is where & how to obtain the NBI Clearance.
> 
> Fred


National Bureau of Investigation NBI

Address: Veterans Village, Iloilo City Proper, Iloilo City, 5000 Iloilo
Phone: (033) 335 1731
Hours: 
Monday	2PM–12AM
Tuesday	12AM–2PM
Wednesday	Closed
Thursday	Closed
Friday	Closed
Saturday	Closed
Sunday
(Philippines Independence Day)
Closed

Here's the map:

https://www.google.com.ph/maps/plac...ec587e08ca0136!8m2!3d10.6892748!4d122.5787091


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

From what I am seeing online foreigners can only get the NBI clearance for a 13a at the main office on United Nations Ave in Manila. Many post on line referencing this plus step by step directions. You can also register online for the NBI clearance.

https://nbi.gov.ph/

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> From what I am seeing online foreigners can only get the NBI clearance for a 13a at the main office on United Nations Ave in Manila. Many post on line referencing this plus step by step directions. You can also register online for the NBI clearance.
> 
> https://nbi.gov.ph/
> 
> Chuck


If I am understanding what I read (in the blue area on that page) it means that is the only place to go if you are in the NCR. Anyway I will go to the NBI in Veteran's Village here in Iloilo and find out what I can.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> If I am understanding what I read (in the blue area on that page) it means that is the only place to go if you are in the NCR. Anyway I will go to the NBI in Veteran's Village here in Iloilo and find out what I can.
> 
> Fred


Fred I read it that way also, but checking farther on the internet I have seen where people have processed their application and gone to the local NBI, example Dasmarinas, Cavite and been told they have to go to main office Manila. Dasmarinas is a 15 minute drive for me, so would be nice. We are not in NCR. Please let us know what you find out.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Fred one thing I have learned in my time here is what I interpret the english answer from a Filipino to be whether written/verbal is not always what they meant. JMHO.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Fred one thing I have learned in my time here is what I interpret the english answer from a Filipino to be whether written/verbal is not always what they meant. JMHO.
> 
> Chuck


Ain't that the truth. Even causes some animosity now & then.

Fred


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> When & if I do decide to go the 13a route, I am hoping I can accomplish it without having to go to Manila. Getting around there is not the easiest and along with what you describe would make it almost unbearable and certainly very frustrating.


I did mine in NYC and they were very helpful and patient ,, If you are doing it here in PH I would recommend seeing an Atty ,, They will cut through the BS for you and do it all except for your interview !!

Research your Lawyers ,, don't select just 1 call a few and you interview them at a scheduled visit, check out their office etc ,, That would be your most work, finding a lawyer prepare your paperwork at home, let them examine and they will submit to the BI through their connection ,, BI website has an approved Atty list !!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa's nephew works for one of the local lawyers here in Iloilo and we have had one handling our purchase of the lot here that we built a house on. From what I know and have heard, I wouldn't trust any of them as far as I could throw them. Not unless absolutely necessary.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lawyer, not needed*



Scott E said:


> I did mine in NYC and they were very helpful and patient ,, If you are doing it here in PH I would recommend seeing an Atty ,, They will cut through the BS for you and do it all except for your interview !!
> 
> Research your Lawyers ,, don't select just 1 call a few and you interview them at a scheduled visit, check out their office etc ,, That would be your most work, finding a lawyer prepare your paperwork at home, let them examine and they will submit to the BI through their connection ,, BI website has an approved Atty list !!


Save your money and do it yourself, no need for lawyers, I completed everything through the mail system in the US, and that goes the same here, the more people you get involved the more grease money you waste, unless you have a nice pot it's not needed, save that hard earned money for your toys.

The Philippine Bureau of Immigration has the steps and forms for download off their website.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lawyers and other Professionals*



fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa's nephew works for one of the local lawyers here in Iloilo and we have had one handling our purchase of the lot here that we built a house on. From what I know and have heard, I wouldn't trust any of them as far as I could throw them. Not unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Fred



Agree Fred this is a different world "Been There Done That" the better their English skills are the more you'll be up ended, and all your pockets shaken out ... I wasted hundreds of thousands of pesos on a lawyer. Main reason I'm a squatter now. 

Avoid all professionals and contracts unless absolutely necessary, this is still the Wild West but if we play by Western standards, well... you'll pay dearly rich foreigner.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The process for the 13a probationary is simple just follow the checklist. If you are getting the checklist/application off the BI website, use the visa drop down in the header. This will let you get the current checklist/application. If you use the FAQ drop down it is a wrong REV number and you will have to redo it at the BI office.

Chuck


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa's nephew works for one of the local lawyers here in Iloilo and we have had one handling our purchase of the lot here that we built a house on. From what I know and have heard, I wouldn't trust any of them as far as I could throw them. Not unless absolutely necessary.


Province lawyers are like that ,, I was referring to some "Highly Profesional" lawyers in Makati that are on the BI approved list in the website ,, I visited a lawyer and Her Firm will not charge until they actually do something ,, Make sure an Atty. has fluent understanding of English and both of you are "connected" intellectually !!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> If I am understanding what I read (in the blue area on that page) it means that is the only place to go if you are in the NCR. Anyway I will go to the NBI in Veteran's Village here in Iloilo and find out what I can.
> 
> Fred


Fred,

Talked to a friend of mine today, he said he got his NBI clearance in Tacloban and processed his 13a there. This was a year or two ago, it did take a couple of months for him to receive the NBI clearance.

Chuck


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

bidrod said:


> Fred,
> 
> Talked to a friend of mine today, he said he got his NBI clearance in Tacloban and processed his 13a there. This was a year or two ago, it did take a couple of months for him to receive the NBI clearance.
> 
> Chuck


Takes three days if you go to the NBI Clearance Center on UN Ave in Manila. I flew to Manila to get mine. I've heard some expats did the clearance in other cities and have had to do it over since the paperwork got lost in transit to Manila. All NBI clearances are processed in Manila.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> Takes three days if you go to the NBI Clearance Center on UN Ave in Manila. I flew to Manila to get mine. I've heard some expats did the clearance in other cities and have had to do it over since the paperwork got lost in transit to Manila. All NBI clearances are processed in Manila.


As I said my friend did his a couple of years ago, all in Tacloban. Now as I and Fred stated earlier if you go to the NBI site it say for NCR has to be done UN Ave, Manila. Neither him or I live in NCR. Yes understand they are processed in Manila, but the question is can you request it from a NBI outside the NCR if you live outside the NCR. The closest NBI office for me is 15 minute drive from my house. But have heard they say you have to go to UN Ave, that is what we are trying to confirm. We understand we can go there but would prefer not going to Manila if we can.

Chuck


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

bidrod said:


> As I said my friend did his a couple of years ago, all in Tacloban. Now as I and Fred stated earlier if you go to the NBI site it say for NCR has to be done UN Ave, Manila. Neither him or I live in NCR. Yes understand they are processed in Manila, but the question is can you request it from a NBI outside the NCR if you live outside the NCR. The closest NBI office for me is 15 minute drive from my house. But have heard they say you have to go to UN Ave, that is what we are trying to confirm. We understand we can go there but would prefer not going to Manila if we can.
> 
> Chuck


If I was you I'd just stop by your local NBI office to find out what they say. Some guys here in Dumaguete have had theirs done here. Only problem I see it might take a while to get it back.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> If I was you I'd just stop by your local NBI office to find out what they say. Some guys here in Dumaguete have had theirs done here. Only problem I see it might take a while to get it back.


That is my plan. Going to Manila for me is just the hassle of the traffic, not a long drive from General Trias, Cavite. Would be an excuse to shop. Applying for the 13a I think I will go to the Batangas BI office, about the same drive but a lot less traffic and customers there.

Chuck


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

bidrod said:


> That is my plan. Going to Manila for me is just the hassle of the traffic, not a long drive from General Trias, Cavite. Would be an excuse to shop. Applying for the 13a I think I will go to the Batangas BI office, about the same drive but a lot less traffic and customers there.
> 
> Chuck


I just applied for my 13A last month so should be hearing back from them soon. Did everything in Cebu and it was easy to do.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Scott E said:


> Yu have to go to Manila at least for yur interview !! No Atty , "I dont think" a regional office will process yur papers ,, they will refer you to Manila
> 
> Yu will need an NBI Clearance ,, a Medical eval from a "Regional Hosp" for both physical and psychological ,, Proof of Income IE: Social security can be obtained now online for USA ,, Marriage certificate ,, Obtain personal references ,, These you can do yourself !!
> 
> ...



It can be done at certain BI offices that are listed on the BI website. Cebu, Batangas City, etc. These offices have a lawyer to do the interview, some are the office chief. Medicals are only required for certain countries which are also listed in a chart. No financial documents are required by the checklist, but the interviewer may ask about it. Just follow the checklist and you should have no problem. If you want to pay a lawyer for a simple process that is up to you. If you can fill out a Tourist Visa application you can handle this. If you go to Manila they will give your interview dates when they take your paperwork. They give you two dates if you miss the first no biggy just don't miss the second or it is back to square one and pay again.

Chuck


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Ahh Ok I got mine in the USA ,, any way back on the subject misled ,, it is about "13A immigrant CARD RENEWAL"
nobody has mentioned ACRI Card that is what threw me off the subject !! 

It is easy in a Regional Office at 2,500 pesos on a "Walk in Basis" ,, NBI clearance you will need to register on line, enter "your preferred office" and "your pre-scheduled time" small fee and bring a photo copy machine in your back pocket ,, enough said


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Did PM with JSHannon as he lives on the same Island as I do and he has done the 13a. He states it was accomplished at the Iloilo BI but he didn't know if the NBI Clearance could be done here. I haven't had a chance to get down to the NBI office yet to check. Actually at this point it is not a priority until I return from my Visa run to Singapore.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*"Update and final action on my 13a card renewal"* So from the very beginning of this forum thread till now I have posted all the forms, steps and locations of how to renew you 13a Non-Quota Immigrant through marriage Visa Immigrant Card.

I submitted this form its two pages and it has to be printed on legal paper 8.5 x 14, actually anything you submit has to be on this sized paper, also whats not really listed is you will need a front and back copy of your old I-Card. http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...ienRegistration/BI FORM 2014-08-010 Rev 1.pdf and copies IAW the checklist http://www.immigration.gov.ph/services/alien-registration/renewal-of-acr-i-card13a 

Submitted 02 June and called for the first time 02-525-7557 but it's written on the form as 632-525-7557, the bottom dash marks... Immigrant Officer will cut this out and hand this back to you from your submitted forms, your name and Immigrant number, you'll have to fill that portion out before she does this so be ready ... because they can be so busy that it's just one more step that could drag things out an with me that was an extra 30 minutes plus and if you dial the number 632-525-7557 it will not work so if outside Manila and in the Philippines dial 02-525-7557 I tried dialing this number last Friday and it did not connect in any way, turned out it was some sort of holiday and the Philippine Bureau of Immigration (PBI) was closed so my next try went perfect, I do also check their Facebook spot for information like this and that's how I found out they were closed, so a great place to check before you leave could save you a very long and costly trip, also if the PBI is closed the phone will not connect and there's no answer machine message. On my next try I got through right away and the Immigration Officer said my card has been printed.... I have a very long way to drive, also will be renting out a van, so I had to ask, can I pick up tomorrow and she said "Yes" this was on the 28th June, just got back with my card and I spent less than 10 minutes inside the PBI brought my passport and the cut out Immigration Officer gives you from the renewal form is has the dashes on the bottom, you give that to the Immigration Officer and the window is located way off the left 1st floor Manila and above the window it reads I-Card pick up.

Facebook has an official spot for the Philippine Bureau of Immigration https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/?fref=ts it could save you some time because they do post if they are closed, what ever you do don't complain on this spot and if you have question send them a private message they will answer it. 

Notes: 

Something I noticed today was several expats trying to fill out the renewal or Immigrant forms, some could have used reading glasses and more light I did feel sorry for the task of doing it in such a busy spot, so it looks like many don't know how to download or find these forms, also many helpers outside asking me if I want help with immigration or need my photo taken...good thing I was prepared and finished, so if you do forget something there's plenty of people that make a living banking on that. 

I-Card's now look different, they are now come in different colors and also on the front lower right bottom they make it clear what kind of card it is, Permanent Resident is what mine reads, or if you are a tourist or a student it will read so.

I only hope that by posting this thread that I've helped someone in making it go much smoother and with just a little less stress.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I got my Immigrant Card Yea!!!!!! (wish I could delete my post above it's hard for me to read it...Lol, sorry)

Colors of the cards and the look of the cards are different now and my name wasn't listed online but when I called it was ready for pick up, card on the bottom R/H corner reads permanent resident, something new.


----------

